# Bolt VOX + Mini system r unreliable



## koberlin1 (Aug 11, 2011)

I pretty much can’t count on the TiVo VOX system fully functioning when I turn it on anymore with all kinds of random annoying issues popping up. 

- Season Passes only partially records shows a lot of the time

- all day today (on Christmas) the search function hasn’t worked and says “search results are temporarily unavailable. Please try again“…noticing it’s not working using the iOS app as well

- on all my VOX Minis I get a spinning circle instead of the normal little preview window when on the TiVo Home menu scrolling through any of the options...My Shows, What to Watch, Tivo+… Etc. 

- Netflix and Amazon will randomly tell me they are unavailable right now and they work perfectly fine on other non-Tivo devices.

I did have my main TiVo Bolt VOX fail on me about five months ago and they sent me what I assume is a refurbished replacement unit... Don’t seem to recall this many issues prior but definitely most of them. Sidenote I cannot believe you lose your Season Passes when your box fails… How hard is it to store that meta-data in our TiVo account in the cloud?? Not to mention also having to re-login to all the apps and set up preferences and all settings… Once again is this not storable user data?

Maybe it’s me however I am a CI and have installed a bunch of TiVos… All of which have never worked great (again could be me?)… And as a result I no longer sell or even recommend. I kept telling myself when they work they are amazing but those times seem to have dwindled.

Half the time I call tech-support for any Tivo install issues they point at the cable company and vice versa so there’s really no way as a integrator/end-user to get a solution to the problem. But then again I also deal with lots of standard Spectrum, COX, AT&T/DIRECTV installs and they all have their own fair share of issues.

Sorry for the Christmas rant! But would love to know others current experience… Can you use search functionality today? It is your Mini Hone screen acting the same way? Are your Season Passes consistently fully recorded? Do you randomly have issues with the Apps?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

As I've said before, TiVo is the WORST DVR in the World, except for all the others...

-KP


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

koberlin1 said:


> I pretty much can't count on the TiVo VOX system fully functioning when I turn it on anymore with all kinds of random annoying issues popping up.
> 
> - Season Passes only partially records shows a lot of the time
> 
> ...


I think the issue yesterday was likely related to Tivo servers, not any of our equipment. My Minis were giving me the BSC on the home screen all day, and search worked but ran like absolute s---.

Seemed to be mostly OK this morning.


----------



## elorimer (Jan 1, 2012)

Mini + Bolt Vox: For me, when the spinning circle starts (a frequent occurrence), I go to "Live TV". It then searches for a tuner, and when it finds one, you can use all the other functions until the next time the spinning circle starts.


----------



## Willy92 (Oct 12, 2018)

I've had my Bolt VOX/Mini VOX for over a year now. No real problems, have to occationally restart one or both. Sometimes the apps don't work(Netflicks/Prime/Pandora), i'd rather use Roku anyway, I have one for each.

The only time that I have ever called Tivo support was when my (new at that time) Series 4 failed on me and I had to get an exchange one, back in 2011. I've Tivos since 1999 and I do think it is the greatest!

I guess that's because I know it isn't perfect, and what little gitches it has doesn't bother me. But, it's facinating and scary, sometimes, reading about all of the problems others are having. I guess that's why I show up to this thread everyday.

Carry on...


----------



## koberlin1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Good call elorima, however I gave that a try and still getting a spinning circle on every Mini at the Home screen. Search has also returned...agreed seems to have been a temporary issue.

FYI since this post I had another customer's Bolt VOX fail....happened right before Super Bowl. As a result none of his minis worked as well. Tivo actually emailed him saying they noticed his Bolt VOX was having problems and would be happy to send out a replacement. First I have ever heard of Tivo reaching out pre-emptively which is cool. However I told him to request a NEW box and not a refurb. Tivo assured him it was new...guess what...he received a refurb. He is livid as this is his 3rd DVR replacement. I can't blame him. 

I still am having issues with shows only partially recording. Was on with Tivo tech support and they blame my SNR (which is at 40) and told me to get my cable company out to bring it into an acceptable range before they would troubleshoot any further. Personally I think the refurb they sent me is not pulling its weight. Gonna get my cable company out but they are gonna charge me.

I think Tivo is a great platform however it certainly is not reliable as proven time and time again throughout my personal use and my customer's use...definitely not reliable enough for me to advise people to invest in it anymore. Such a bummer.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

I can’t remember off-hand acceptable SNR ranges for TV (vs Docsis modem/internet ranges) but TiVo may be right, if the signal’s jacked up no amount of replacement boxes will make it work - it’s a line problem.


----------

